
Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Can Help You Believe in Climate Change - kobyconrad
https://www.quirk.fyi/how-cognitive-behavioral-therapy-can-help-you-believe-in-climate-change/
======
bch132
I wonder if the same would work for homosexuals in repressive countries -
perhaps they could convince themselves they were not homosexual because 97% of
their fellow citizens think being gay is bad?

